
Fed cuts key rate in its first reduction in more than decade - hhs
https://apnews.com/cc6576e22974489ba9ac8e7a10a65937
======
arawde
I'm still left with a weird feeling about whether the Fed should really be
trying to "sustain the expansion"...

~~~
aeternus
Sustaining the expansion is questionable but the Fed's more specific goal has
been to maintain inflation at around 2%, which it has done surprisingly well
over the last 20 years. Of course, we have no way of knowing if the Fed's
actions were actually causal.

[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/?g=1ED0](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/graph/?g=1ED0)

